# When they leave you in the woods to die



## bartje (Apr 12, 2010)

Man, do i love these old cargraveyards!
Some cars parked there maybe 50 or 60 years ago, and didn't left the place since then.
What is their story?
Where did they drove and to who has they belong?

In Europe some of these places had to be cleaned due to environment pollution,
but i guess the damage already is done with these old wrecks.

visited with Martino 
Thanks to Fiftone_eggs

More at www.urban-travel.org

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7. 





8.





9.





10. 





11.





12.





13.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 12, 2010)

The one in pic 5 looks like Stephen King's 'Christine'! 
Love the old truck.


----------



## TK421 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bartje, that is a blinding site there mate, I really love your photos of these old cars.


----------



## L3AN (Apr 13, 2010)

Love that place 

- you just need a crocodile, and a bald kid playing a mean banjo and hey presto Deliverance country!


----------



## the harvester (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice one Bartje, cool old cars there especially number 5,I am sure I saw similar done up as a rat-rod in a custom car mag' not long ago? the place reminds me of my mates house I used to visit as a kid, his dad was a VW fan and had 30 odd campers rusting away in his front garden and 30 odd beetles rotting in the back garden!!!


----------



## Krypton (Apr 13, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## Walrus75 (Apr 13, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> The one in pic 5 looks like Stephen King's 'Christine'!


Same thing went thru my mind about Pic 6... so I just had to look it up. Our memories failed us, Christine was a much more angular machine, a Plymouth Fury 





Great pics though mate.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 13, 2010)

Walrus75 said:


> Same thing went thru my mind about Pic 6... so I just had to look it up...



 Yeh, all I could remember of it was a scary looking grille. The Plymouth Fury looks more angry than scary though!


----------



## Deegee99 (Apr 14, 2010)

Great pics as always Bartje


----------



## smilla (Apr 14, 2010)

How do you find these places? ! Another great set of pix.


----------



## lizzibear (Apr 16, 2010)

I love pic number 12, how cool! The wheel is being absorbed into the tree!


----------



## lizzibear (Apr 16, 2010)

Walrus75 said:


> Same thing went thru my mind about Pic 6... so I just had to look it up. Our memories failed us, Christine was a much more angular machine, a Plymouth Fury
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... but pics 5 and 6 do look appropriate for the Stven King book "From a Buick 8".


----------



## Walrus75 (Apr 17, 2010)

lizzibear said:


> ... but pics 5 and 6 do look appropriate for the Stven King book "From a Buick 8".



Ahhhh, yes, of course. That's maybe what we're actually thinking about but because Buick 8 is a lesser book (IMO) in comparison to Christine then we sub-consciously applied the image to Christine 
Nice one Lizzi.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2010)

Walrus75 said:


> ...because Buick 8 is a lesser book (IMO) in comparison to Christine then we sub-consciously applied the image to Christine


Aaaah, you may be onto something there!  Oddly enough, I never read 'Christine', although I have read 'From a Buick 8', yet I still thought of Christine for the car! 
Iconic name!


----------

